# Erste WaKü und dann gleich Hardtube :O Fragen über Fragen :/



## Maier_Michl (15. März 2017)

*Erste WaKü und dann gleich Hardtube :O Fragen über Fragen :/*

Ich grüße euch

Ich hab den letzten Tag und die ganze Nacht damit verbracht mich ins  Thema WaKü einzulesen (Und das ist hier mit einer 384 Kbit/s Leitung  (Ausbau incoming) echt ne ziemliche... "Arbeit"

Mit der Verfügbarkeit der 1080ti Custommodelle steht bei mir ein Upgrade an.

Aktueller Plan:
Case: Be Quiet Dark Base 900 Pro gedämmt mit Window
MB: MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: Intel i7 7700k
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16
Graka: 8GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming Aktiv (Is die billisgte  von Gigabyte. Die gewähren auch Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel und OC (Evtl  wirds auch ne 1080ti, allerdings zocke Ich "nur" in Full HD und deswegen  lohnt sich ne ti derzeit einfach nicht denke Ich)
HDD: irgendeine 1TB (bereits vorhanden)
SSD: 250GB Samsung evo 850 (bereits vorhanden)
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W (bereits vorhanden)

So..
Kühlen will Ich CPU und GPU.

Fragen:

1.
Ich bin mir noch nicht Sicher ob PETG oder Messingrohre. Messing gefällt  mir vor allem in "schwarzem Chrome" extrem gut allerdings habe Ich  keine Freiheit beim Design der Rohre. Wie kürzt man die Messingrohre  eigtl am besten?

2.
Die Kühlflüssigkeit hätte Ich gern in Weiß. Wird vom Färben der  Flüssigkeit eigentlich immer noch abgeraten oder kann man das  mittlerweile Gefahrenlos machen ohne Angst wegen Verstopfung zu haben?

3.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Werkzeug zum PETGrohre biegen? (zB die winkeldinger von Monsoon) Ich will das  ganze wirklich ordentlich machen und kaufe mir lieber gleich Zubehör,  welches mir die Arbeit erleichtert und das Ergebnis positiv beeinflusst.

4.
Wie sehr muss Ich auf die Gesamtlänge der Rohre achten? Brauche Ich ab  ner bestimmten Länge die das Wasser zurücklegen muss eine so und so  starke Pumpe oder gar eine zweite? Ich will nämlich die Rohre nicht  kreuz und quer verlegen sondern über durchaus ziemlich lange Strecken ^^

5.
Was außer CPU Kühler, GPU Kühler, Pumpe, AGB, Radiatoren und Rohren  brauche Ich noch? Ein Ventil wenns mal zum Wasser wechseln wird? Wo  kommt das dann am besten hin? Vllt auch mit nem Schlauch iwo verstecken  um auch flexibel zu sein?

So. Das dürfte es erstmal gewesen sein.

Hier mal mein theoretischer Warenkorb:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Ich weiß dass es dazu im Internet dutzende Threads gibt, allerdings ist  das ja wirklich ein "sensibles" Thema bei dem Ich jeden möglichen Fehler  gerne von vornherein vermeiden möchte. Und außerdem bin Ich es leid,  immer warten zu müssen bis die 384 Kbit's ne Seite oder die  Suchergebnisse geladen haben. 

Liebe Grüße

Michl


----------



## chapchap (15. März 2017)

*AW: Erste WaKü und dann gleich Hardtube :O Fragen über Fragen :/*



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> Ich grüße euch
> 
> Fragen:
> 
> ...


Ein normaler Rohrschneider ausm Baumarkt sollte das erledigen.



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> 2.
> Die Kühlflüssigkeit hätte Ich gern in Weiß. Wird vom Färben der  Flüssigkeit eigentlich immer noch abgeraten oder kann man das  mittlerweile Gefahrenlos machen ohne Angst wegen Verstopfung zu haben?


Es wird nach wie vor gesagt reines Dest. Wasser ist am besten. Ich persönlich nutze immer Färbemittel, und habe auch immer Pastel Weiss als Grundlage und hatte nur einmal eine Verflockung da ich es in eine vorgefüllte AIO hinzugekippt hatte, wohl es vermutlich mit den Mittelchen welche da bereits drin waren reagierte. Solange man da aber keine Marken mischt ist sollte nichts passieren. Evt muss man früher mal das Wasser tauschen.



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> 3.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Werkzeug zum PETGrohre biegen? (zB die winkeldinger von Monsoon) Ich will das  ganze wirklich ordentlich machen und kaufe mir lieber gleich Zubehör,  welches mir die Arbeit erleichtert und das Ergebnis positiv beeinflusst.


Ich nicht, biege von Hand. Man könnte sich solche Biegehilfen aber auch selbst basteln, so wärst du flexibler was Rundungsgrösse etc angeht.



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> 4.
> Wie sehr muss Ich auf die Gesamtlänge der Rohre achten? Brauche Ich ab  ner bestimmten Länge die das Wasser zurücklegen muss eine so und so  starke Pumpe oder gar eine zweite? Ich will nämlich die Rohre nicht  kreuz und quer verlegen sondern über durchaus ziemlich lange Strecken ^^


Ich habe das gleiche Gehäuse. Du bekommst da niemals soviel Rohr rein das es einen Einfluss nimmt. Die Pumpen heutzutage kommen da locker mit klar.



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> 5.
> Was außer CPU Kühler, GPU Kühler, Pumpe, AGB, Radiatoren und Rohren  brauche Ich noch? Ein Ventil wenns mal zum Wasser wechseln wird? Wo  kommt das dann am besten hin? Vllt auch mit nem Schlauch iwo verstecken  um auch flexibel zu sein?


Das Ventil zum Ablassen, sowas z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kommt IMMER an den untersten Punkt im Gehäuse, damit die Schwerkraft dir hilft den Loop zu leeren. Ob du das nun direkt an die Pumpe dran hängst, oder mittels Schlauch verstecken möchtest ist optischer Geschmack. Ich z.B. hab das direkt an der Pumpe und wenn ich ablassen muss hänge ich nen flexiblen Schlauch dran.
Ich bestelle mir auch immer noch 1 - 2 Winkel bzw Verlängerungen dazu. Nur für den Fall der Fälle.

Edit:
Weil gerade sehe das du EK Farbe und Nanoxia Wasser nehmen willst. Hol dir im Laden(Edeka, Penny, was ihr alles halt so habt)  ganz normales destilliertes Wasser. Das kostet n drittel vom Nanoxia für das 5fache. Der Liter wird so oder so knapp. Das Färbezeugs hat alles drinne damit da nichts wuchert.
Zitat EK: [FONT=&quot]Ekoolant is the result of latest vigorous experiments on performance and influence, and contains best components:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- High-efficiency non-toxic secondary refrigerant anti-corrosion coolant,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- corrosion and scale inhibitors,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- biological growth inhibitor.[/FONT]


----------



## Maier_Michl (15. März 2017)

*AW: Erste WaKü und dann gleich Hardtube :O Fragen über Fragen :/*

So. Erstmal Danke

Zum Thema Kühlflüssigkeit, wieviel brauch Ich denn da ca? Ich mein klar, je mehr Rohre Ich verlege desto mehr Volumen aber so n Grundwert? Weil wenn Ich das Mittel aus meinem Warenkorb (bzw 750ml davon) mit den 250ml Pastel Weiß mische hab Ich n Liter. Wie weit komm Ich da?

Und wie genau darf Ich mir das mit der Pumpe eigtl vorstellen?

Die die Ich im Warenkorb habe, mache Ich unten an den AGB ran oder wie? oder ist das nur n Teil vonner Pumpe?  #ConfusioGrande

Und was meinst du dann mit "direkt an die Pumpe"? Also das Ventil mein Ich.

Grüße

EDIT: Und was kann man eigtl generell zu meinem Warenkorb sagen? Passt das so? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt entweder immer das bestbewerteste oder meistverkaufte genommen (Außer Ich wollt halt explizit was haben) Aber viel Plan steckt da bis jetz nich dahinter


----------



## chapchap (15. März 2017)

*AW: Erste WaKü und dann gleich Hardtube :O Fragen über Fragen :/*



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> So. Erstmal Danke
> 
> Zum Thema Kühlflüssigkeit, wieviel brauch Ich denn da ca? Ich mein klar, je mehr Rohre Ich verlege desto mehr Volumen aber so n Grundwert? Weil wenn Ich das Mittel aus meinem Warenkorb (bzw 750ml davon) mit den 250ml Pastel Weiß mische hab Ich n Liter. Wie weit komm Ich da?


Wenn du das Mittel aus deinem Warenkorb mit Weiss mischt hast du primär flocken  Ich habe bei ähnlicher Konfig ungefähr 1.5l. Also einen Liter Ersatz würde ich dazu nehmen. Wenn du etwas mehr Wasser ins Weiss mischt wird das nicht dünnflüssig(optisch), keine Bange.



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> Und wie genau darf Ich mir das mit der Pumpe eigtl vorstellen?
> 
> Die die Ich im Warenkorb habe, mache Ich unten an den AGB ran oder wie? oder ist das nur n Teil vonner Pumpe?  #ConfusioGrande


Zu der Pumpe in deinem Warenkorb gehört noch was dazu. 
Zitat aus dem Beschrieb: Benötigt wird ein passender Deckel, der von EK Water Blocks in verschiedenen Materialien und Farben angeboten wird, jedoch nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten ist.
Schaut so aus: Alphacool Eisdecke D5 Aufsatz - Acryl G1/4 Hab jetzt bei Mindfactory keinen von EK gesehen, und ob der passt hab ich nicht geprüft, nur zur Veranschaulichung. Nicht vergessen werden darf die Halterung, mit der die Pumpe im Gehäuse befestigt wird, abhängig davon wo diese sitzen soll. Diese sind aber zT beim Deckel schon dabei.



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> Und was meinst du dann mit "direkt an die Pumpe"? Also das Ventil mein Ich.


An diesen erwähnten Deckeln hast du in der Regel mehrere Out´s, und an einem davon kannst du dann das Ventil hängen. Damit das passt brauchst du aber evt noch einen Connector, die schauen so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(wenn man sich auf mein Beispielventil bezieht) Bei mir sieht das dann so aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Zum Warenkorb:
- Das Nanoxia Pure würde ich wie gesagt weglassen
- Deine Fittinge passen nicht zu den Tubes (tubes 12/10 - fittings 16)
- Das Monsson Bend Kit ist für 13/10 Tubes, da weis ich nicht ob 12/10 mit geht (oder das im schlimmsten Fall knickt statt biegt)
Ansonsten viel mir beim überfliegen nichts auf. Lies auf jeden Fall JEDE Beschreibung zum Produkt GENAU durch, sonst gibts Überraschungen.

Ich weis ja nicht wie du dir das in deinem Rechner vorstellst, aber wenn du das Reservoir auf der Pumpe haben möchtest und die Pumpe auf dem Shoggy bekommst du vielleicht Probleme nach oben vom Platz her. Also Plan malen wo welches Teil hinsoll und messen/rechnen ob das passt. Ich hab mein Dark Base direkt invertiert von daher kann ich die Platzverhältnisse nur ahnen.


----------



## Maier_Michl (15. März 2017)

*AW: Erste WaKü und dann gleich Hardtube :O Fragen über Fragen :/*

Ja Ich bestell eh erst das Dark base 900 pro, mach dann die Hardware rein und n Foto und dann wird geplant

D.h. ich mische das pastelzeugs direkt mit destilliertem Wasser und sonst nix?

Pumpe habe Ich gewechselt das sollte nun passen? Und die kann Ich dann ja per Rohr mit dem AGB verbinden?

Rohre und Fittings getauscht.

Finaler Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## chapchap (15. März 2017)

*AW: Erste WaKü und dann gleich Hardtube :O Fragen über Fragen :/*



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> Ja Ich bestell eh erst das Dark base 900 pro, mach dann die Hardware rein und n Foto und dann wird geplant


mutig ^^ Das meine ich nur weil es extrem nervig ist wenn man seinen Loop bauen möchte und dann merkt "fack, es fehlt n Fitting", oder Splitter, oder Connecter, oder sonst was .. Und dann hast du wieder n paar Tage warten, nochmal Versandkosten usw.
Wie heisst es so schön, vorbeugen ist besser als auf die Schuhe kotzen



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> D.h. ich mische das pastelzeugs direkt mit destilliertem Wasser und sonst nix?


ganz genau



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> Pumpe habe Ich gewechselt das sollte nun passen? Und die kann Ich dann ja per Rohr mit dem AGB verbinden?


Die Pumpe ist komplett, das ist schon mal gut  Du hast bei der aber nur 1 IN und 1 Out, beachte das bei deiner Ventilplanung. Da musst du vielleicht mit einem Splitter dran.
Jep, die verbindest du mit dem AGB. Ob du den direkt drauf schraubst oder per Rohr ist egal, wichtig ist nur das AGB Ausgang HÖHER als Pumpe IN liegt.



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> Rohre und Fittings getauscht.


Passt. (Das man immer erst auf die Herstellerseite muss weil Mindfactory es nicht schafft die TechSpeccs zu copy pasten ...)



Maier_Michl schrieb:


> Finaler Warenkorb:
> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


bis auf das oben erwähnte fällt mir nichts mehr auf.


p.s. dein Post gehört eigentlich in den "erweiterbare WaKüs" Fred


----------



## Maier_Michl (15. März 2017)

*AW: Erste WaKü und dann gleich Hardtube :O Fragen über Fragen :/*

Ja ne Ich bestell generell auf 2 mal. Erstma das Case und Hardware und wenn Ich dann genau weiß was Ich wie machen will, bestell Ich das Zeug für die WaKü.

Jou hab mir schon so n Splitter rausgesucht. ma gucken wo Ich das Ventil dann hinsetze. Hauptsache ganz weit unten soviel hab Ich verstanden

Jut dann bedanke Ich mich fürs beraten und wart mal ab ob sich noch jemand anderes einmischt. Doppelt hält besser. Oder so..


Freiwillige Threadverschieber vorraus


----------



## Chukku (16. März 2017)

*AW: Erste WaKü und dann gleich Hardtube :O Fragen über Fragen :/*

Zum Thema Flüssigkeit:
Du musst differenzieren zwischen bunten Komplett-Konzentraten (wie das "EVO" von EKWB) und reinen Färbemitteln (wie das Mayhems Dye).
Die Komplett Konzentrate kannst du nicht mit Pastell mischen... da sind unerwünschte Reaktionen praktisch vorprogrammiert.
Reine Färbemittel kannst du allerdings durchaus mit weissem Pastell mischen.
Aber da würde ich dann auf jeden Fall innerhalb einer Marke bleiben.
Also zum Beipsiel Mayhems Pastel mit Mayhems Dye Farbe. (hab zwar selbst kein Pastel, aber soweit ich weiss wird das Mayhems Pastel ohnehin im Internet am häufigsten empfohlen.)
zur Info: How to dye watercooling fluid - Custom colors - YouTube

Zum Thema Lüfter:
Wenn du unbedingt die Corsair Lüfter nehmen willst, spricht da nichts gegen... wechsel aber noch von der "Performance" auf die "quiet" Edition.
Bei deinen Komponenten und den gewählten Radiatoren brauchst du niemals mehr als 1000rpm... die quiet Edition mit ihren max. 1450 rpm reicht also locker. Dass die Performance Teile bis 2350 rpm können, führt also nur dazu, dass du sie weiter runterregeln musst.
Ausserdem haben die langsameren Lüfter oft auch bessere/leisere Lager, weil die nicht so robust ausgelegt werden müssen.


Zum Thema PETG Tubes:
Im Forum für erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen (da gehört dieser Thread übrigens auch hin... hier werden eigentlich nur AiOs diskutiert) wird oft darauf hingewiesen, dass die Alphacool Eisrohr PETG Tubes sich besonders schlecht verarbeiten lassen. Angeblich geht das Biegen mit den Monsoon Tubes deutlich besser von der Hand.
Ich selbst hab bisher nur Schläuche und Glastubes verwendet, kann das also nicht beurteilen.

Zum Pro Bender Kit:
Ist klar, was da alles drin ist?
Die Artikelbeschreibung ist ja komplett leer.
Was du zum Biegen der Tubes auf jeden Fall brauchst:
 - Heissluftföhn (17.5€ bei Aquatuning)
 - Säge (ca. 10€)
 - Silikonschnur passend zum Innendurchmesser der Tubes (sonst knicken die beim Biegen) (8.8€ bei Aquatuning)
 - Entgrater (11 € bei AT)
 - optional: Biegehilfe für rechte Winkel. (13.50€ bei AT)
Was an dem Bender Kit bei Mindfactory also 90€ kosten soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz.

Insgesamt empfiehlt es sich wohl, sich mal ein paar Youtube videos zum Thema PETG Biegen anzuschauen.
Wie das hier How to bend PETG tubing - YouTube

Zum Thema Radiatoren:
Die Rads von EKWB sehen zwar ziemlich cool aus, gehören von der Kühl-Leistung her aber eher zu den Schlusslichtern.
Schau dir lieber mal die Alphacool NexXxos Radiatoren an.
Wir sprechen hier allerdings nicht über einen himmelweiten Unterschied. Wenn es dir also um die Optik geht, kannst auch bei den EKWB bleiben.

Und ganz wichtig:
Lies dir vor dem Zusammenbau mal das hier durch:
[HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen
Wenn du nämlich deine komponenten einfach "out of the box" direkt verbaust, wirst du nicht lange Freude an der Sache haben.
Besonders mit Pastell Farben muss vorher wirklich alles schön sauber sein


----------

